# stihl ms 381 vs husqvana 372xp



## danz69 (Apr 24, 2011)

stihl ms 381 vs husqvana 372xp

hi what one would be the better saw??????


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 24, 2011)

372XP


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 24, 2011)

The 372 has better AV, revs higher and is probably lighter.

The 372 is a newer generation saw, the MS381 is the old 038 Magnum with a bit of plastic surgery. 
It'll still do the job but the 372 is a younger model 

Both are legendary in reliability.

What sort of $ are they asking for both ?


----------



## danz69 (Apr 24, 2011)

$1650 for 381
$1750 for the 372xp

New Zealand $


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2011)

372XP. It's a much more modern saw in every way.


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 25, 2011)

I guessed you were a Kiwi, they don't have the 381 in North America and AFAIK there isn't a Nelson on this side of the Tasman 

I'd drop the extra NZ$100 more and grab the 372, the Huskies just feel nicer in my hands, but once you start using a saw it probably doesn't really matter.

Not that it matters, but the 381 comes from Stihl's Brazilian plant and the 372 should be made in Sweden.

FWIW those prices sound much the same as they are charging here ATM, converting to Oz$'s


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 25, 2011)

As much as I like the 038 and all it's brothers, I would say the 372 is the better saw for the money. 

Better meaning, it's a little quicker in the cut and a little smoother to operate. The differences is'nt nothing to brag about though. The 038 is a torquey devil. I think they pull longer bars just as good as 372s. JMO.

If you could try them both out, just pick the one that feels best to you.


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 25, 2011)

I was resisting the urge to suggest it, but price up these two saws, just to add some variety into your deliberations.

Makita - Product Details - DCS7301/60 73cc Petrol Chainsaw
Makita - Product Details - DCS7901/60 79cc Petrol Chainsaw


----------



## danz69 (Apr 25, 2011)

Makita they have only just come to the area about a year ago.
so it is not so well known unlike the other two.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Apr 25, 2011)

The 372 is quicker, quieter and smoother. The 381 would outlast your grandkids. Both good saws, depends what your priorities are


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 25, 2011)

danz69 said:


> Makita they have only just come to the area about a year ago.
> so it is not so well known unlike the other two.



If they are selling for less than the Husky and Stihl, (they are quite a bit cheaper here) have a good look.
Hell, even if they aren't cheaper, have a look.
Bloody good saws straight out of the Dolmar factory in Hamburg, Germany. 

Stock, the 7900 will show a clean pair of heels to a 372, 440, 441 and 460, the 7300 is equivalent to the 372 and 441 in speed I believe (I've never run one)
I love the way they handle, they feel better in my hands to an equivalent Stihl, some prefer the feel of the Stihl.


----------



## danz69 (Apr 27, 2011)

Makita DCS7901 $1929 not very cheap the other 2 saws are cheaper


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 27, 2011)

danz69 said:


> Makita DCS7901 $1929 not very cheap the other 2 saws are cheaper



The 7901 has more cc's than the other two, with a bit more grunt.

The DCS7301 is equivalent to the 372, but it'd come down to which dealer will look after you better after the sale too.


----------



## danz69 (Apr 27, 2011)

yes thats true at the end of the day thats what counts


----------



## ihookem (Mar 26, 2012)

The 381 is made in China.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 26, 2012)

Direct comparison to the ms381/ 038mag is the 272xp husqvarna, NOT the 372xp


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 27, 2012)

ihookem said:


> The 381 is made in China.



Really ? You've never seen the saw yet you know it's made in China ?

Read post #6 above, current production are made in *Brazil* by Stihl and are still sold new in this part of the world.
It wasn't a copy we were discussing, it's the real deal.



funky sawman said:


> Direct comparison to the ms381/ 038mag is the 272xp husqvarna, NOT the 372xp



Except he was comparing two _new_ saws at a comparable cc and price point.


----------



## Sabertooth (Mar 27, 2012)

Dolmar 7300 or the better choice 7900 are probably better. 

7900 is the best weight to ratio to date. Those things are beasts.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 27, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> Really ? You've never seen the saw yet you know it's made in China ?
> 
> Read post #6 above, current production are made in *Brazil* by Stihl and are still sold new in this part of the world.
> It wasn't a copy we were discussing, it's the real deal.
> ...



Yea but, you just cant compare those two saws, like apples to hash browns


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok then lets compare a 088 stihl to the SP125 mac, NO comparision............ but about the same price point when used


----------



## nmurph (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll take hash browns with my 125.

China, really??? Hooker, you need to quit buying your 381's from Ebay.


----------

